# Help with m&t idea



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello to all,

I am planning to build a hutch to go over the toilet of a small bathroom and would like to be able to have open sides so that items can be grabbed from either side as well as the front. I am planning on using 1-1/4" dowel rods for the uprights, one full one at each front corner and a half round of the same diameter on each back corner with a full 1/4" plywood back for added stability. My question is if I should drill full diameter holes for the dowel rod to pass completely through or to cut smaller holes and cut a dado on the end of each upright to help carry some of the weight. I will drill the wholes with a drill press and if I cut dados it will be with a table saw and dado blade.

If it helps the hutch will be 11" deep and 24" wide and made with solid pine shelves spaced 10" apart vertically.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

i would go with a 1/2 or 5/8 the size of the diameter hole and create a tenon on the mating dowel

as pictured here









hope this helps


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

If you used a 1 inch plug cutter the end would have square shoulders.?
This link may work to lee valley. I have no shares in th Eco but they do have a lot of my money.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=42292&cat=1,180,42288,42292


----------

